# Firmware Build 2019.16.1 2133a1f (5/16/2019)



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Pushed out really quick to several cars.

[MOD EDIT - if you came here to report you have this FW downloading/installing or have just installed it, please use the voting buttons to express this. If posting in the thread, please consider adding new information to the conversation. "got it" posts will be removed without warning]


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

PaulT said:


> Pushed out really quick to several cars.


Good, looks like this one covers Model 3s.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Slight side comment before more details roll out, it's really nice that almost all of the cars on TeslaFi are 2019.12. Finally consolidating the releases a bit. We'll see how things go with this release!


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

just installed... 

about 800 meg download...
earliest i've gotten one.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Lgkahn said:


> just installed...
> 
> about 800 meg download...
> earliest i've gotten one.


I had only 230 meg download.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

victor said:


> I had only 230 meg download.


weird. i assume you saw first picture it was download today about 800, that router is in garage and only device using it is the tesla.

looking at it again there was a lot of uploading my last few days..either they were interested in something or looked at all my bug reports.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

I love the new visuals and seems like the other cars don't bounce around as much. Still had the bug for no autopilot and headlights remaining on until I did a re-boot. Was hoping for advanced summon but no luck yet, maybe next time.


----------



## theblindtree (May 1, 2018)

Yeah, the new animations are smoooooth. Glad to see the Sentry mode options as well. Very good release so far!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

His & Hers Tesla said:


> I got it last night strangely on my 2017 model x with FSD. Not yet on my Model 3. Im going to assume they pushed out to cars with FSD first?


I have FSD and got it, so that checks out but I think it just went to more S/X than 3.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> I have FSD and got it,


You paid for FSD or you have HW3?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> You paid for FSD or you have HW3?


Paid. Definitely on HW2.5.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

If you would like to train someone on using their turn signals, this is the update for you! When you select Lane Departure Avoidance, and you neglect to use your turn signals for a lane change, Mr. Tesla steers you gently back into your lane. (Unfortunately, it does not also exclaim, "You _*forgot*_ to use your turn signals! _Grow up_!")

This can easily be overridden by tugging at the wheel some more. And, BTW, I do use my turn signals when other cars are around. This _learning experience_ occurred on a vacant stretch of road.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Unplugged said:


> If you would like to train someone on using their turn signals, this is the update for you! When you select Lane Departure Avoidance, and you neglect to use your turn signals for a lane change, Mr. Tesla steers you gently back into your lane. (Unfortunately, it does not also exclaim, "You _*forgot*_ to use your turn signals! _Grow up_!")
> 
> This can easily be overridden by tugging at the wheel some more. And, BTW, I do use my turn signals when other cars are around. This _learning experience_ occurred on a vacant stretch of road.


A parent should be able to lock this mode ON when a teenager is learning to drive.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

so far much better than last release and no more reboots since the initial install. 
A couple of issues i've noticed.

1. garage door closing on leaving is still hit or miss as with last release.
2. still occasional unintended braking.. at least in my case i believe it is because it thinks cars in the other lanes are coming into my lane. When stopped you can sell cars going by you on either side 2-3 car lengths ahead occasionally jump partially into you lane when the really are not. I belive this happens when the unintended braking occurs.

3. phone key back to working ok again, not like the last release.

4. speed up from a stop light seems to be markedly reduced in this version and much too slow.. for instance speed is 40 and after leaving a light 10 seconds later i am still going only 8-10 mph.


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

Wife just got this for her AP1 model S - the only items in the release notes were the advanced software update and language support in Swedish. Still nothing for my 3.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

Scubastevo80 said:


> Wife just got this for her AP1 model S - the only items in the release notes were the advanced software update and language support in Swedish. Still nothing for my 3.


As mentioned above, the most significant updates on my Model 3 were the two Lane Departure Avoidance features. I think these two items are a significant safety step forward for all Tesla vehicles.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

I need to test the auto avoidance before I turn it on. I need to try and go in shoulder like I'm going around something and make sure it won't jerk me back.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Lgkahn said:


> I need to test the auto avoidance before I turn it on. I need to try and go in shoulder like I'm going around something and make sure it won't jerk me back.


I tried it, not intentionally, last night. Cruise Control was not engaged. I was in the passing lane of a 4 lane road. The road was not divided. I was traveling at 50 mph when the loud emergency sound began and jerked my car to the left as there was a car passing me to my right, illegal here in MA, but a lot of people still do it. I believe this prevented an accident.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

HCD3 said:


> I tried it, not intentionally, last night. Cruise Control was not engaged. I was in the passing lane of a 4 lane road. The road was not divided. I was traveling at 50 mph when the loud emergency sound began and jerked my car to the left as there was a car passing me to my right, illegal here in MA, but a lot of people still do it. I believe this prevented an accident.


To clarify: Did you use your turn signal? How far were you out of your lane when the car steered you back? About how fast was the other car traveling in comparison to your speed? Was the other car next to yours or behind you?

The post that you were responding to regarding moving out of a lane onto the shoulder was not the same lane departure avoidance feature as what you experienced. The feature you experienced was the emergency lane departure avoidance feature which is on by default.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Unplugged said:


> To clarify: Did you use your turn signal? How far were you out of your lane when the car steered you back? About how fast was the other car traveling in comparison to your speed? Was the other car next to yours or behind you?
> 
> The post that you were responding to regarding moving out of a lane onto the shoulder was not the same lane departure avoidance feature as what you experienced. The feature you experienced was the emergency lane departure avoidance feature which is on by default.


Correct. I did not use a turn signal as I had no intention to change lanes. I must have drifted out of my lane slightly when the alert was triggered. I was surprised the car actually moved me back into my lane without my assistance. That's why I said Auto Pilot was not engaged. I was traveling at 50 mph and the car to my right in the travel lane was probably driving at 55 to 60 mph. He did ultimately pass me on the right, so the other car was next to me.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you. In your case, it appears that you could have met both requirements for lane change avoidance. When I tried to just change a lane _without_ using my turn signal, it steered me back without an alert sound. With you, it triggered _both_ the steering and the alert.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Unplugged said:


> Thank you. In your case, it appears that you could have met both requirements for lane change avoidance. When I tried to just change a lane _without_ using my turn signal, it steered me back without an alert sound. With you, it triggered _both_ the steering and the alert.


Pretty cool no?


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

had emergency lane departure go off. incorrectly..
coming around a corner on a road by our house one lane splits into two, so no real need for turn signal.. left lane is left turn or straight right is rt turn only. I was not on autodrive as i turned it off before there as it new i was turning.. tried to go into the right lane when the lane split and it went nuts and tried to steer me back.. i braked and was able to override.. i did a bug report through the car. it sucks that it re-enabled automatically every time as this is going to be a problem as i go on that road a lot.

see map right where stonehenge rd comes into mammath rd it suddenly has an extra lane to turn right

https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...12d89f8350599f!8m2!3d42.8982652!4d-71.3736394

also first real reboot on 16.1 when left concert to come home on starting up said cruse unavailable.. not sure why cars were in the display.. did reboot while driving which fixed it.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Lgkahn said:


> had emergency lane departure go off. incorrectly..
> coming around a corner on a road by our house one lane splits into two, so no real need for turn signal.. left lane is left turn or straight right is rt turn only. I was not on autodrive as i turned it off before there as it new i was turning.. tried to go into the right lane when the lane split and it went nuts and tried to steer me back.. i braked and was able to override.. i did a bug report through the car. it sucks that it re-enabled automatically every time as this is going to be a problem as i go on that road a lot.
> 
> see map right where stonehenge rd comes into mammath rd it suddenly has an extra lane to turn right
> ...


To clarify, what setting do you have lane departure set to? Off, warning, or avoidance?


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> To clarify, what setting do you have lane departure set to? Off, warning, or avoidance?


it wasnt that.. i have that on warning.. the emergency one kicked in, i turned it off but it turns back on everytime you drive.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Lgkahn said:


> had emergency lane departure go off. incorrectly..
> coming around a corner on a road by our house one lane splits into two, so no real need for turn signal.. left lane is left turn or straight right is rt turn only. I was not on autodrive as i turned it off before there as it new i was turning.. tried to go into the right lane when the lane split and it went nuts and tried to steer me back.. i braked and was able to override.. i did a bug report through the car. it sucks that it re-enabled automatically every time as this is going to be a problem as i go on that road a lot.
> 
> see map right where stonehenge rd comes into mammath rd it suddenly has an extra lane to turn right
> ...


Exactly what I feared with this "feature" being reactivated constantly. Ugh.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

Lgkahn said:


> had emergency lane departure go off. incorrectly..
> coming around a corner on a road by our house one lane splits into two, so no real need for turn signal.. left lane is left turn or straight right is rt turn only. I was not on autodrive as i turned it off before there as it new i was turning.. tried to go into the right lane when the lane split and it went nuts and tried to steer me back.. i braked and was able to override.. i did a bug report through the car. it sucks that it re-enabled automatically every time as this is going to be a problem as i go on that road a lot.


I hate to sound simplistic, but have you tried just using your turn signal even though there is no real need? Apparently, that would solve your issue.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

Lgkahn said:


> had emergency lane departure go off. incorrectly..
> coming around a corner on a road by our house one lane splits into two, so no real need for turn signal.. left lane is left turn or straight right is rt turn only. I was not on autodrive as i turned it off before there as it new i was turning.. tried to go into the right lane when the lane split and it went nuts and tried to steer me back.. i braked and was able to override.. i did a bug report through the car. it sucks that it re-enabled automatically every time as this is going to be a problem as i go on that road a lot.
> 
> see map right where stonehenge rd comes into mammath rd it suddenly has an extra lane to turn right
> ...


I see this exact same behavior on Autosteer in this situation. It sounds like lane departure is going to get confused just to Autosteer does. The problem of course is that land departure is always on... This could get very annoying.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

turnem said:


> I see this exact same behavior on Autosteer in this situation. It sounds like lane departure is going to get confused just to Autosteer does. The problem of course is that land departure is always on... This could get very annoying.


yep same for me but not in this case as i dont leave autosteer on as i know im turning.. but other places on 93 north near the tolls the lane splits and it gets confused. early firmwares didnt even pick a lane and almost took me stgraight into the barrier.. now i make sure im in the leftmost lane..

in this case as the guy said i have to remember to put turn signal on.. hopefully they fix it soon. i might call up and have them go over the logs.. especially since it appars not many are using the feature yet. depends how long hold is for my pain level.


----------



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

Lgkahn said:


> had emergency lane departure go off. incorrectly..
> coming around a corner on a road by our house one lane splits into two, so no real need for turn signal.. left lane is left turn or straight right is rt turn only. I was not on autodrive as i turned it off before there as it new i was turning.. tried to go into the right lane when the lane split and it went nuts and tried to steer me back.. i braked and was able to override.. i did a bug report through the car. it sucks that it re-enabled automatically every time as this is going to be a problem as i go on that road a lot.
> 
> see map right where stonehenge rd comes into mammath rd it suddenly has an extra lane to turn right
> ...


Honestly, I feel like this is still an instance where people should be signaling. The car shouldn't make the situation anymore dangerous though.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

This morning when I left, auto-close did not work. I could not even press the button to close the garage. It was not responding at all. Rebooting the screen brought it back. Very strange.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> This morning when I left, auto-close did not work. I could not even press the button to close the garage. It was not responding at all. Rebooting the screen brought it back. Very strange.


Mine worked at first, but it just quit yesterday. That's a weird element to start not working. It's been great for more than a year.


----------

